# Something Different



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After making spoons for so long I decided to try something a bit different and came up with these swim spoons. They are made from the same scrap brass tubing as the regular spoons. All have lead in the bottom front, wire through with two holes for multiple rigging possibilities. My original idea was to use them as a crawler harness. Either way the idea was a bottom hugging flash bait for walleye/saugeye. I have rigged one in the picture with a double hook and chrome blade, but obviously there are many ways to go there. Not to mention adding eyeballs and lure tape and colors and ...Can't wait to try them. I also took a picture of the scrap tubing that I use to make these lures and a few standard spoons made from the piece shown. I also have been working on adding diving lips. Here is one example of how those look. 
My buddy has caught the spoon making fever as well and sent me this pic of a nice 3-4 pound eye that his friend caught yesterday on one of his homemade creations. He calls it Monkey Puke Rattle Silver with Copper Tape. 
I have a feeling he will be making some more of those.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Eyes, very simple an appear very effective. How do you fish these, cast/retrieve, jig, troll?? 
I think you could knock out a heap in no time, it's always easy when you are not making them though.great work.pete


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The spoons work real well either used vertically or casted and swam back. It's hard to fish them wrong. The other ones are something I just made and haven't tried them yet. (at least outside of the tub anyways) I have high hopes for them. We'll see.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You guys are taking this spoon thing to some interesting places. I like the idea of a swimmer and how that one has a trailer spoon attached. 

And that picture of a nice fat walleye is getting my ice fishing blood boiling again. 

Great work, Eyes.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very cool!!!!!!


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

That's wonderful, outside the box, thinking! Metal is way under utilized!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are really awesome, I think you got something there.

Rod


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. If nothing else I may have made some nice shiny inline weights. I really do have high hopes for these though. They are the result of a very long trial and error process.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That same spoon in the picture with the walleye caught 2 and lost one. It was the first day out with the spoons my friend made and he's pretty anxious to try them on open water this spring. He has been making the rattle spoons with stainless bearings (pictured) in some pretty cool finishes for Erie. Louder rattle than anything going. And they are fun to make. Now how can you beat that?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Great looking spoons...Let us know how well they worked....Could be one fantastic bait....Nice looking job at making them.....Jim.....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tried to share some info with you in a PM but the system said your mail box is FULL! You're probably getting lots of questions on these great looking lures! Could you delete some of them and make some space for more??


----------

